# General > Classified Marketplace >  Book to trade

## kyratshooter

I have an extra volume of the Foxfire series.

It is volume #3

Animal care, banjos and dulcimers, hide tanning, summer and fall wild plant foods, churning butter, ginsing and other affairs of plain living.

It is not in mint condition, the cover is a little ragged.

Will trade for a volume 4 or volume 6 if you have an extra.  Or will trade for a copy of Lucifer's Hammer since I lost my old copy.

Or whatever you got to trade.

----------

